# overclocking GPU benchmark test



## Deleted member 194470 (Oct 28, 2020)

I proposed a new type of test. I see most of the test here are for any hardware and the thing about these tests are is the person who has spent the most money will likely win as they can buy the best hardware. 

I proposed instead an overclocking test so we can see with the same hardware who does the best with overclocking for video cards.  If this thread works out, then later cpus.  The benchmark used will be passmark, this is free and all features can be used although only as a 30 day trial period(but it lets you use it after 30 days sometimes). I will be open to another type of video test.

Generation Turing and RDNA cards will be used. I know ampere is out but it just came out.  For Nvidia the categories will be 16 series and 20 series. For Nvidia it is  For ATI it is 5500 xt, 5600 xt and 5700 and 5700 xt. Since you could technically have an OEM card but most people won't.

Whoever gets the highest for their specific card wins for that card.  Whoever gets the highest overall wins overall.  The winner will get a thumbs up from me.  The person who scores the lowest will get a sad face emoticon.  You can add how you overclocked if you want.


Note: I will not be participating.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 28, 2020)

So we win emotes for winning a benchmark that's been done before so many times that's based on who got the good silicon for specific models that has a pretty small test field?


----------



## Deleted member 194470 (Oct 28, 2020)

Toothless said:


> So we win emotes for winning a benchmark that's been done before so many times that's based on who got the good silicon for specific models that has a pretty small test field?


I didn't see this type of competition in the benchmarks forum.  So it's not been done before on techpowerup.  Also overclocking can involve some skill by the user, its not all about the card you bought. 

Also some benchmark competitions don't even offer emoticons. I added it as a joke but apparently your too dense to get that. Obviously an emoticon is not a reward but I guess you didn't grasp that.  I can expand it to to any graphics card but I used more recent cards so that people would be more likely to have them, as this competition is about the same gpu versus other ones which is any hardware part.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 28, 2020)

masemase said:


> I didn't see this forum in the benchmarks.  So it's not been done before on techpowerup.  You get an angry face emoticon.


userbenchmark basically already does what you're trying to do without the emote spam going around. Glhf.


----------



## Deleted member 194470 (Oct 28, 2020)

Toothless said:


> userbenchmark basically already does what you're trying to do without the emote spam going around. Glhf.


Userbenchmark is crap. your the only one spamming lol. Your spamming this thread. You could have posted a benchmark or none at all.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 28, 2020)

Thread closed. OP states removing cost yet seems to neglect LN2 set ups and extreme cooling arent cheap. We have enough OC threads here. I recommend a more thorough approach to avoid OC fatigue.


----------

